# Eyeshadow staining eyelids?



## MAChostage (Dec 4, 2010)

I have worn eyeshadow for years and today was the first time *ever* that I experienced staining.  The culprit?  Velvet Moss!  I used UDPP in Eden, then used Night Light p/m on my lid and Velvet Moss in the crease.  When I removed my makeup this evening, I found that my crease was stained by the Velvet Moss and I was shocked!  Anyone else experience staining of their creases/lids with a MAC shadow?


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 4, 2010)

That never has happened to me.  What type of makeup remover do you use?


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 5, 2010)

I use Neutrogena oil free.  Great remover, have never had an issue with it removing any type of eye makeup.  This is truly a first!


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 5, 2010)

Try Philosophy Purity Cleanser.  It can remove ANYTHING.


----------



## Chrystia (Dec 16, 2010)

You are not alone. I had that happen to me recently for the first time. I was wearing teal pigment and it stained my lid. . However the good news is a little Gently Off took the stain away quickly. So if that happens again, I'd suggest using an oil based makeup remover. Gently Off or cleanse off oil should do the trick.


----------

